# Lumbar blood patch



## sblanchard (Aug 23, 2010)

Dr did lumbar blood patch and obtain autologous blood from rt arm. Can i charge for obtaining autogolous blood from arm?


Thanks


----------



## preserene (Aug 23, 2010)

Although it is not a type of anesthesia, it is used as a *block anesthesia *by anesthesiologist, in which CSF leak is closed by means of an injection of the patients OWN blood into the area  which was used during for spinal/epidural anesthesia  by the anesthesiologist. 
So  it is always autologous and and from which vessel he gets the blood is immeterial only the area where he patches the blood for anesthesia purpose( to block the CSF leak ) is important.
Code number* 62273*


----------



## marvelh (Aug 24, 2010)

It's not separately billable.  The obtaining of the autologous blood is an integral component of the epidural blood patch injection.


----------

